# Black Corrugated Pipe -or- SCH 40 PVC for driveway trench drain



## stevekem (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello,

I am getting ready to pour a new slab for our detached garage and I am putting a 12 - 16ft long trench drain in the slab in front of garage. To get the water to the street (which would be my only option) I have to go about 100 feet with some twists and turns.

Would flexible Black Corrugated Pipe be ok for this or would schedule 40 pvc be recommended? There will be no vehicle traffic over ground where pipe is buried, I am mainly concerned about it clogging in the future from leaves and pine needles as there are alot of trees around me.

The corrugated pipe would be MUCH cheaper and easier to work with but I do not wish to re dig the pipe back up in a few years if it will clog easily. I can put a clean out mid point in the run if this pipe can be snaked?

Any thoughts?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I ran all my underground drainage in Schedule 40 PVC------

I am glad I did---many many years of trouble free use---I have four 3" drains running about 85 feet each.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If there is any chance you will have to snake it at some point you want at least Sch 40 and maybe Sch 80 since you don't have that much when you think about it. A snake will just rip corrugated to shreds in seconds. I'd think about some pvc grates with simple mesh filters too if you anticipate lots of problems with leaves.


----------



## stevekem (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, it looks like I'll go with sch 40. Anyone know how many GPM 4" sch 40 PVC can handle?


----------

